# سهرات كيهكية للشماس عادل ماهر



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

سهرات كيهكية للشماس عادل ماهر







*CD1 
*
*تأمل*

*أمدح عذراء وبتول *

*مديح المعقب*

*اجيوس او ثيئوس*

*قال الرب لموسى *

*تأمل*

*قلبى ولسانى *

*تأمل*

*فلنرتل مع داود *

*ثيؤطوكية الأربعاء *

*تأمل*

*تى شيب أهموت إنتوتك*

*تأمل*

*الله الأزلى *


[FONT=Times New
 Roman]*CD 2

**تأمل*

*ذكصولوجية كيهك *

*تأمل*

*مديح للأنبا أنطونيوس *

*تأمل*

*أفتح فاى بالتسبيح *

*ثيؤطوكية الأحد 1*

*ثيؤطوكية الأحد 2*

*ثيؤطوكية الاحد 3**شيرى نيه ماريا *

*يا أبنة داود*

*يا م ر ى م *

*تأمل *

*مراحمك يا إلهى *[/FONT]​


----------



## فريكيكو (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سهرات كيهكية للشماس عادل ماهر*

شكرا على الكنز اللى انت فتحته فى المنتدى هنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سهرات كيهكية للشماس عادل ماهر*

مرسي يا باشا ربنا يبركك


----------



## Marmour (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سهرات كيهكية للشماس عادل ماهر*

ميرسى بجد جميلة اوى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mk1611 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سهرات كيهكية للشماس عادل ماهر*

ربنا يعوضك ياباشا على تعب محبتك:yaka:


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سهرات كيهكية للشماس عادل ماهر*

مرسي يا اخوتي ربنا يحميكم


----------



## tamer2525 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا علي محبتكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يناير 2010)

العفو يا تمورة مش هتكون زي محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك يا بيشو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يناير 2010)

العفو المسيح يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 يناير 2010)

*شكرا" علي تعبك وربنا يعوضك 30،60،100*


----------



## christin (3 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يناير 2010)

مرسي يا اخوتي المسيح يحميكم


----------



## marco_koko_201 (4 يناير 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكر على التسبحة الجميلة وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكوم


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 يناير 2010)

marco_koko_201 قال:


> الف الف الف الف الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكر على التسبحة الجميلة وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكوم


 
علي ايه انا تحت امرك و يارب يكونوا عجبوك صلي من اجلي


----------

